# Yet another "what is this molding" question.....



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Do any of you know what molding this is or what bit would get me close? Me likey this molding…....


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

The picture is not the clearest but it appears to be OG with lip


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

It's hard to tell from the picture, but it looks like the flat panel is deeply recessed and the profile is actually a two piece applied molding, caulked and painted…..or it was done on a CNC set-up.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

looks like some type of base cap. Something like this a little fancier. It is designed to finish off the leading edge of 3/4" stock.

Here is some interesting wainscotting by Norm


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

It's just a panel molding, something *similar* to this. They just set the molding inside of the frame,instead of over the edge of the frame. You should be able to find something that isn't cut out for a panel.










Should be able to find it at any lumber company that stocks moldings.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

Agree - panel molding or picture frame molding.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. A completely agree that it is indeed a panel moulding. The difficult part is finding this bit or moulding. It isn't just a simple base cap. It has 2 steps at the bottom which is what I really like about this particular moulding.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks like 1-3/4" wide "colonial" door stop moulding raised up 1/8"-1/4" - no need to spend extra $ on fancy moulding to get that profile.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

redSled- Would you mind providing an example? Not surprisingly, i'm having a hard time visualizing what you are referring to.

Are you saying it is just your basic run of the mill doorstop like this?-
http://www.righttoolusa.com/p/Regal-Colonial-Stop-34545564.html?gclid=CO-2zv7Hwr0CFeMF7Aod3X0AGQ

I'm not seeing it…....

Thanks!


----------

